# Nasal Endoscopic Debridement - Epistaxis



## Linda.Sims (Jun 12, 2013)

I need help whit this.

My doctor did a cauterization and packing with balloon and surgicel for a patient that ultimately stayed in the hospital due to extenuating circumstances of uncontrolled hypertension, and was chronically anticoagulated secondary to valvular heart disease. 

They removed the balloon but needed to leave the surgicel in.  Now the pt is out of the hospital and is coming into the clinic once a week to have the surgicel debrided from the nasal vault and this is being done endoscopically.  The doctor wants to charge out the 31237 each time. I am unable to find the coding clinic on this and I need help to see if this is the appropriate code for this procedure. 

any ideas


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Jun 13, 2013)

31237 is defined as a "Nasal/sinus endoscopy, surgical; with biopsy, polypectomy or debridement".  Based on your description of what would be done, 31237 should fit the bill.


----------

